# How to start a puppy show coat?



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

The first seven months or so are pretty easy:

--Don't let any other dog chew on her. 
--Don't let anyone other than a trusted show groomer put scissors OR clippers to her. An *experienced* show groomer can do FFT (clipping too high on the face would be baaad) and can take some excess hair off the rear for you.
--Keep her brushed with a good brush. Use a good quality pin brush, not a slicker. Don't brush and comb more than necessary to get her used to lying quietly while being brushed and to keep her mat-free. Don't overbrush or you'll wear down the hair. 
--Keep her reasonably clean--a bath every few weeks should be fine unless she gets really dirty. 

At 7 or 8 months, you can start getting her used to having bands in her hair and ears. Talk to us then about banding if you have made it that far.  You want good quality latex bands that won't grab her hair, e.g., Lainee Ltd. You also need to increase the frequency of baths at about that point, to once every week or two weeks max. Keep an eye on the coat and brush and comb as needed to keep her mat free. 

You will need to learn to line brush. Shirley Kalstone has pictures that demonstrate how to systematically brush sections of hair and make sure you are brushing and combing all the way down to the skin. Find a spray that you like to brush with, as you shouldn't brush a dry coat. I like CC Ice on Ice but others have different stuff they like. 

Take her to a handling class if it is offered near you. Handling classes are fun for you and the dog (if done right) and are great socialization.

Are you anywhere near Edmonton? Teri Taplin is an excellent handler and does a beautiful puppy trim. She might be able to help you.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Your breeder should be your first resource in preparing your puppy for show. 

I'm just a pet groomer and have never groomed a dog for show, but I've taking lessons from one of the top breeder/handler's in the country and she advocated starting them from a very young age, getting used to banding and wrapping. Also, for MOST show poodles, they don't get the luxury of being able to run and play outside much for fear of ruining coat. The bands/wraps must be removed every few days and redone. Ann said it takes her about an hour, if I remember correctly to disassemble, brush out and rewrap/band. She gives seminars all over the world (going to Austrailia soon) and has many champion's in her kennel. 

home and Legacy Grooming Products

Might be worth checking her site out to see if she's offering classes close to you


----------



## yigcenuren (May 3, 2009)

Thank you both. I just spoke with Teri Taplin today. She seems to be sort of 'retired' from show grooming but said she would be willing to help me and show me some of the things I need to do.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

That's very cool that Teri has agreed to help you. Tell her that the owner of a Justin grandson told you about her!


----------

